# King Mo: Goddamn!!!



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Muhammed Mo Lawal. A.K.A. KING MO! Did anyone else just see his DISMANTLING of Travis Wiuff at sengoku 5? He's a division one wrestler who TKO'd Travis Wiuff via superman punch in his first ever fight. He hails out of team wuest. And yeah, he's a monster.

Anyone else see him as a prospect at LHW? And yeah almost forgot: he was WAY smaller than Travis Wiuff. WAY!

here's the vid: http://mixedmartialartvideos.com/2008/09/28/muhammad-mo-lawal-vs-travis-wiuff-video-wvr-sengoku-5/


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I saw it, he looked good.

I'm not gonna go crazy over him just yet though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

He needs to probably cut to LHW but he has a bright future. Good gym, Good background he will do well In MMA.

Travis Wiuff is no joke. To be honest if I'm ranking HW's right now I would put him ahead of Lesnar because Wiuff is better then Herring ATM.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> He needs to probably cut to LHW but he has a bright future. Good gym, Good background he will do well In MMA.
> 
> Travis Wiuff is no joke. To be honest if I'm ranking HW's right now I would put him ahead of Lesnar because Wiuff is better then Herring ATM.


Yeah that's exactly what I was saying, Travis wiuff is bad ass. He freakin' headkicked Fujita!

(on a side note, Xande Ribeiro won via a standup barrage. weird night, huh?)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Travis Wiuff doesn't get a lot of love mostly because he is boring at times but man he's good at HW.

And Mo kinda just beat on him. That superman punch basically put him out on his feet.

Yea Xande needs to work on his wrestling but I was impressed by his standup.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> He needs to probably cut to LHW but he has a bright future. Good gym, Good background he will do well In MMA.
> 
> Travis Wiuff is no joke. To be honest if I'm ranking HW's right now I would put him ahead of Lesnar because Wiuff is better then Herring ATM.


Wiuff is slower than a seven year itch Lesnar would maul em quick like. 
King mo might do pretty well though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Lesnar would probably beat him but that's not what I'm talking about. Wiuff is a better fighter then Herring.

So as far as HW rankings go.
King Mo>Lesnar


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

For a first time win, this is a really solid one. Wiuff was on a nice little roll, and really is a solid guy.

I don't know, I think Herring's better than Wiuff. Or, at least, a lot tougher. Wiuff is mad inconsistent, but he was on a nice roll until Mo whomped him.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Besides the fact he didn't get subbed against Nogueira when was the last time he looked good?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i know wiuff was rocked on his feet before Moe took him down for the TKO, but does anyone think that stoppage was just a little early? Wiuff ate two or three on the ground but defended about as many. I felt like he deserved another few seconds considering he had not stopped defending himself.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Besides the fact he didn't get subbed against Nogueira when was the last time he looked good?


I thought he looked good against Yokoi and Imes. Granted, Yokoi sucked, but Imes pulled off gogoplata's. still, he looked good. Also, he has a win over Kongo.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Just saw it. Not bad, Wiuff is huge and slow but Mo showed some great explosion dodging his swings. I'm not totally on board yet, but he's definately not bad.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Who won this fight exactly cause several sites have different outcomes for some reason. Sherdog even has it as a Wiuff win

Edit: I see they changed it to a lose


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> I thought he looked good against Yokoi and Imes. Granted, Yokoi sucked, but Imes pulled off gogoplata's. still, he looked good. Also, he has a win over Kongo.


I thought he looked good against Imes but Imes isn't very good even with the Gogo's.

His win over Kongo was one of the ugliest fights I've ever seen.

Honestly I don't think Herring is really even a solid fighter anymore. His ground game isn't very good anymore and his takedown defense might be the worse in MMA.

His stand up is about average but he can't keep fights on the feet.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I thought he looked good against Imes but Imes isn't very good even with the Gogo's.
> 
> His win over Kongo was one of the ugliest fights I've ever seen.
> 
> ...



Agreed! Don't forget to mention Herring got lay "n" prayed by Jake O'Brian! That had to been one of his worst performances to date.

Good win for Mo. Not going to jump on his bandwagon just let. We should see what he does in his next few fights.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

It really seems as though Japan is where MMA stars are born.

What's with Team Quest picking up explosive and charismatic black dudes? Mo has power and great athleticism, but there are still a lot of questions we have to find answers to. A great win, nonetheless, and another fighter to look out for.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Just saw the fight. Definitely a guy to keep an eye on. On top of his wrestling creds, hell of an athlete, very quick and looks to have some natural striking ability which is always a major plus when you're talking about fighters who come from grappling backgrounds.

That punch turned Wiuff into the very definition of out on your feet.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> What's with Team Quest picking up explosive and charismatic black dudes? Mo has power and great athleticism, but there are still a lot of questions we have to find answers to. A great win, nonetheless, and another fighter to look out for.


Lol, asked myself the exact same thing :thumb02: repped. I'm not on the bandwagon either, but this is one of the more impressive first matches i've EVER seen, so I thought the guy deserved a thread.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

He looked alright. 

Though I don't think he'll go far in either division (heavyweight or light heavyweight) because there are so many explosive ultra talented fighters just like him with better striking/BJJ/well roundedness. 

Against Fedor/Cheick Kongo/Antonio Silva/Nogueira/etc he will lose.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Mo would take down Kongo easily and I don't think Kongo would get up.

Having great wrestling skills defiantly will help him go far.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Mo would take down Kongo easily and I don't think Kongo would get up.
> 
> Having great wrestling skills defiantly will help him go far.


Regardless how good Lawal's wrestling is, he should worry about Kongo taking him down at will too. (As you've seen in his last couple of fights)

Lawal's striking is no match for Kongo if we're also talking about another MMA area. 

It would be an interesting fight. (Assuerio Silva vs. Cheick Kongo interesting lol)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jundon! said:


> Regardless how good Lawal's wrestling is, he should worry about Kongo taking him down at will too. (As you've seen in his last couple of fights)
> 
> Lawal's striking is no match for Kongo if we're also talking about another MMA area.
> 
> It would be an interesting fight. (Assuerio Silva vs. Cheick Kongo interesting lol)


Kongo has takendown Evensen, Cro Cop who gets takendown a lot lately, and Herring. He wouldn't be able to take Lawal down.

It would be a boring fight IMO. But Lawal would be the favorite to me.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Mo would take down Kongo easily and I don't think Kongo would get up.
> 
> Having great wrestling skills defiantly will help him go far.


wow, is it just me or are you drawing a lot of conclusions over a single 1-round fight? this reminds me of the reactions to Houston Alexander's first fight in the UFC... except he at least had several fights before the UFC to judge from as well.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks man for the video..:thumbsup:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No it's more like Brock Lesnar.

I'm looking at Mo's background in wrestling.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

Mo's fighting style was crazy, but he did well to get the win, from watching that last fight i'd say Lesnar would take Wiuff.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Mo would take down Kongo easily and I don't think Kongo would get up.
> 
> Having great wrestling skills defiantly will help him go far.


I think that really depends on whether he learns to set-up his shots better or not. He drops his hands waaaay too much to lure his opponent in, then he shoots. I could see him getting picked apart standing against guys that are better strikers than Wiuff. He's got the power, but he needs to adapt his wrestling a lot better, in my opinion.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree but he's training at Team Quest I defiantly think they will teach him to set up his shots better.

Mo at LHW IMO has a huge amount of potential.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I agree but he's training at Team Quest I defiantly think they will teach him to set up his shots better.
> 
> Mo at LHW IMO has a huge amount of potential.


Hopefully, it's always nice to have fresh additions to make divisions even more interesting.


----------

